
Linux Desktop is now at 2% marketshare - ausjke
https://www.netmarketshare.com/report.aspx?qprid=11&qpaf=&qpcustom=Linux&qpcustomb=0
======
keeganjw
I just switched over to Solus as my main OS. It's great. So glad to be rid
over Windows, except for games. :( I guess (slightly) more people are feeling
the same way.

